# "Hottest Pornstar"-Wahl: Ja oder Nein?



## kakashi (8 Jan. 2018)

Habt ihr Lust auf so eine Wahl. Würde genau wie die Wahl zum "Die heißeste Frau 2017" ablaufen.

An die Mods/Admin: Es werden nur Bilder gepostet, die keine Geschlechtsteile abbilden.


----------



## Lenco666 (8 Jan. 2018)

Bin voll dafür, ich hätte auch nichts gegen mit allem drum und dran zus ehen,aber geht ja nicht


----------



## kakashi (8 Jan. 2018)

Bei einer 2/3-Mehrheit werde ich es machen, es liegt also an euch


----------

